# Why we dont see dead penguins



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you ever wonder why you never see dead
penguins on the ice in Antarctica?�


Ever wonder where they go? Wonder no more.�


It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic
bird which lives an extremely ordered and complex life.�

� 



The penguins have a very strong community bond.�

They are very committed to their family and will mate
for life.�



They also maintain a form of compassionate contact
with their offspring throughout its life.�


If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other
members of the family and social circle have been
known to dig holes in the ice, using their vestigial
wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for
the dead bird to be rolled into and buried.

� 



The male penguins then gather in a circle around the
freshly dug grave and sing....





"freeze a jolly good fellow."

Dave P


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Did you ever wonder why you never see dead
> penguins on the ice in Antarctica?�
> 
> Ever wonder where they go? Wonder no more.�
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Very good ...got me interested .... 

but do you know how to spot where the live Penguins are in Antartica.

No.... well what you do is go up into space and look down, from up there you can see their poo on the ice. :wink: 


Mike

P.S.
Google it if you don't believe me


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

